# Internet Flatrate fuer Belgien



## son gohan (20. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal echt ein richtiges Problem, ich bin jetzt umgezogen nach Belgien und habe kein Internet mehr am Start.

Ich bin mal etwas durch die Gegen gezogen und habe hier und da nachgefragt aber irgendwie gibt es nur Volumenpakete.

Hat mal jemand von euch ein guten Tipp fuer mich wie ich auch hier in Belgien eine vernuenftige Flatrate nutzen kann das ist echt schlimm hier vor allem kann ich noch kein flaemisch und die Haendler bieten einem ja auch nur Mist an


----------



## 11235813213345589g (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
es gibt hier in Belgien z.b United Telekom, die günstig flatrates anbieten.
Ich selbst habe ADSL Go von Skynet bzw. Belgacom.
Bei Untited Telekom sollte vll gesagt werden, dass es öfters zu Server Ausfällen kommen kann, da die Belgacom öfters den Hahn zudreht.
Skynet bzw. Belgacom hat in etwa die Monopolstellung wie die Telekom in Deutschland, ergo gehören der auch alle Leitungen und wenns es zu Problemen mit konkurenz Anbietern kommt, werden die Leitungen zugedreht.
Unter h**p://w*w.speedtest.nl/ kannst du dir mal eine Liste mit allen Anbietern aus Belgien anschauen, leider ist die Liste nicht immer ganz aktuell, deswegen solltest du besser auf die Seiten von den Providern gehen.

mfg Guido


----------



## son gohan (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
danke guer deine Hilfe, ich kann leider noch kein flaemisch selber und suche vor allem ein Angebot ohne Volumenbegrenzung.


----------



## 11235813213345589g (3. Oktober 2007)

ja eine echte flatrate bekommst du bei United-Telecom... haben zumindest meine Nachbarn; keine Ahnung welcher tarif das genau ist....


----------



## son gohan (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

kannst du mir bitte die genaue Internetadresse von der Firma geben, ich finde irgendwie nichts?


----------



## 11235813213345589g (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
also ich habe dieses Angebot auf der Webseite jetzt nicht mehr gefunden, aber als unsere Nachbarn Ihr Internet aboniert haben, hatten sie zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder:
512Kb/s down
256Kb/s up
plus 200 MB traffic
für 19€/mon
und für jedes weitere MB 1 cent oder so, aber maximal 29€ im Monat

Oder:
4Mbit/s down
512 Kb/s up ( glaub ich oder es waren auch nur 256 Kb/s)
für 29€/mon
plus 5 GB traffic
und bla bla bla, aber maximal 39€/mon==> und so teuer ist Adsl go von Skynet auch...
ergo ist das eine echte Flatrate, keine Ahnung ob es dieses Angebot noch gibt...

bestellt dir am besten einfach mal die Info blätter von der Seite:
http://united-telecom.be/index.php?action=get_page&name=02_pr_16_klantworden&language=de
http://united-telecom.be/


Ich weiß gar nicht was man mit so viel traffic legal anstellen will, außer Linux destris runter zuladen....aber davon gehe ich nicht aus ( 90% der pcs weltweit laufen mit windows)... 
aber viel erfolg, kannst ja mal irgendwann berichten wie es lief


----------



## son gohan (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
herzlichen Dank noch mal fuer deine Hilfe, ich schaue mir dann mal die Angebote alle an.

Das Problem bei mir ist auch das ich nicht genau weis wieviel Volumen ich brauche, ich wa fueher bei AOL aber ich habe nie nachgeschaut und jetzt ist es zu spaet zum schauen.

Also bei youtube oder sonst wo schau ich mir mal eine video an und lade hier und da mal was runter und weis nicht muss ich dann halt einfach ausprobieren.

Ich schau dann mal und versuche auch dran zu denken mich nochmal zu melden was es denn am Ende nun wurde.

p.s. das wetter ist uns heute richtig am verwoehnen.


----------



## Chefkoch333 (16. März 2008)

Hi,
ich bin aktuell in der gleichen Situation. Ich bin nach Antwerpen gezogen und suche jetzt eine I-net Flatrate. Bisher habe ich ausschließlich Volumerates gefunden, die auch noch richtig teuer sind...
Ich habe mich auch mal nach UMTS Flats umgeschaut habe allerdings auch nichts gefunden.

Welche Option hast du denn jetzt mittlerweile gewählt


----------



## son gohan (16. März 2008)

Hallo,
bei mir sieht es jetzt folgendermaßen aus, ich habe ein Handy gekauft mit UMTS Netz, ein Nokia 6120, und benutze das jetzt als Modem an meinem Laptop angeschlossen.

Als Anbieter habe ich das Tochterunternehmen von belgacom "Proximus" gewählt mit einem Flatrate Angebot das zwar unbegrenzte Downloadmöglichkeit hat, aber erst ab 17 uhr Werktags und am Wochenende ganztags Nutzbar ist, gehe ich mit dem Packet an anderen Zeiten online wird es zum traiflichen Verbindungspreis berechnet.
Die Verbindung ist aber sehr nervend langsam, jedoch sagte man mir das in der Gegend Antwerpen eine viel höhere Geschwindigkeit über Handy und UMTS möglich ist, abends gegen 0-1 uhr ist die Verbindung akzeptabel, aber sonst sehr lahm halt, jedoch alle mal besser als wap Verbindung.

Andere Packete von Proximus übers Handy wären 2 GB Volumen für 50 Euro oder 10 Stunden im Monat für ca. 20 Euro wobei 10 Stunden die würde ich ja an einem Tag verbrauchen

Eine andere Möglichkeit war noch ein Volumenpacket mit DSL für zu hause, da gibt es meist 12-20 GB für 40-50 Euro monatlich und die Anbieter wären Belgacom oder Telenet, das ist natürlich alles ein Witz im vergleich zu deutschland wo man fast erschlagen wird mit Flatrates inklusive tausend anderer sachen, aber es geht schon, ich habe nicht verglichen wieviel ich in germany verbrauchte an volumen aber es sieht so aus als ob das nicht mehr waren als ca.2-3 GB, aber vorsichtig ist man alle mal mit Volumenpacketen, da macht das alles gar kein spaß mehr das serven und man ist total vorsichtig, bei meinem packet das kosten inklusive steuern usw. 30 euro im monat habe ich zwar keine volumengrenze und auch die uhrzeit ab 17 uhr finde ich ganz in ordnung weil ich tagsüber weg bin, aber die verbindung ist echt lahm, naja vielleicht muss ich das mal ausprobieren ob die verbindung wirklich besser ist in antwerpen.


----------



## Chefkoch333 (16. März 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!
Ich habe mir das Angebot mal angeschaut. Ich nehme an du meinst das "Mobile Internet Evening&Weekend" Package?
Hierbei gibt es aber auch wieder ein 2GB Limit! Das wäre mir dann aber definitiv zu wenig...
Und danach 10cent / MB!!?, das geht dann schnell ins Geld. Obwohl das eigentlich genau das richtige für mich wäre da ich nur abends und am WE ins internet gehen würde.
ADSL Go mit 15GB kostet 41,-€ 
Wenn ich mir das so anschaue ist das wohl die kostengünstigste alternative....
Da weiss man erst wie super billig die Tarife in DE sind...


----------



## son gohan (16. März 2008)

Hallo, bit du sicher das beim Packet "Mobile Internet Evening&Weekend" auch 2GB Limit sind, ich meine das extra mit dem Verkäufer durchgehend diskutiert zu haben und sicher zu sein da dort keim Limti dabei ist! Am besten frage ich noch mal nach, oder du irrst dich.

Aber sonst muss, ja ADLS mit 15 GB und 41 Euro scheint wirklich eines der günstigsten Angebote zu sein, das ist wirklich hier noch recht teuer alles.

goeden avond noog ;-)


----------



## Biertonne (3. November 2008)

In Sachen Internet kann ich als Eupener unsere Nachbarn in Deutschland, Frankreich, den Niederlanden und Luxemburg nur beneiden. 

Internetzugänge sind bei uns noch immer sündhaft teuer; hinzu kommt, dass bis heute ausschließlich nach Volumentarif abgerechnet wird.
Daran ändert auch die Tatsache nichts, dass das Downloadvolumen von “ ADSL Go“ der Belgacom um 10 GB auf 25 GB erhöht wurde.

Da die Belgacom anders als die Deutsche Telekom quasi ein Staatsunternehmen ist, nutzt sie ihre Monopolstellung nicht nur massiv aus, sondern es gibt auch von Seiten des belgischen Staates kein Interesse daran, den Telekommunikationsmarkt zu liberalisieren und faire Konditionen für andere Anbieter zu schaffen.

United Telecom ist bisher das einzige Unternehmen, das Flatrates anbietet, weil es DSL-Leitungen bei der Belgacon nicht nur angemietet, sondern gekauft hat.
Wie es der Vorposter schon beschrieb, wird denen jedoch hin und wieder der Zugang abgedreht, was zu einem äußerst schlechten Image dieses, sowie anderer kleiner Provider führt.

Es wird höchste Zeit, dass endlich auf europäischer Ebene ein Gerichtsurteil erfolgt, dass die Belgacom dazu zwingt, ihr Monopol aufzugeben.

Heute schon bietet die Belgacom Flatrates an, jedoch nur für Industriekunden; technisch gesehen wäre es also kein Problem unser Land mit Internet-Flatrates zu versorgen, jedoch es fehlt der politische Wille, etwas an den bestehenden Verhältnissen zu ändern.

In meinen Augen ist dies ein echter Skandal!


----------



## EinSchwabe (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
 ich suche oder suchte verzweifelt einen Telekommunikationsanbieter, denn ab Februar werde ich für sechs Monate in Brüssel sein für ein Praktikum.
Internet ist für mich extrem wichtig, eigentlich würde ich auch gerne einen Festnetztelefonanschluss haben.

Zuerst war ich erstaunt, wie wenige Anbieter es gibt, dann, dass es keine oder fast keine Flatrates gibt und über die Beschwerden über Belgacom, dass sie andere Anbieter unterdrücken und ab und an Leitungen abstellen würden…
Was den Traffic angeht, denke ich, dass ich mindestens 10 Gigabyte pro Monat brauche (ich surfe viel, spiele PC und schaue ab und an auch Streams an, viel downloaden tue ich eigentlich nicht), genau wissen tu ich es leider nicht, also lieber zu viel als zu wenig.
Allgemein sind die Preise für mich recht hoch.

Nun ja, der Preis ist ja das eine, aber ich werde eben nur sechs Monate in Belgien sein, nahezu alles, was ich gefunden habe, hatte eine Mindestlaufzeit von 12 Monaten. Gerade beim Telefonanschluss: 
Bei Belgacom habe ich hier sogar deutsche Versionen der AGB gefunden: http://www.belgacom.be/home/gallery/content/german_hp/Allgemeine_Bedingungen.html Da ist nichts zu finden von Ausnahmen von der 12-monatigen Mindestdauer.


EDP Net wäre vom Preis etc. ganz gut, was das Internet betrifft. http://www.edpnet.be/BE/Products/Internet-for-private-use/ADSL-Max6-Dyn So wie ich es verstehe, kann man monatlich zahlen und muss keinen Jahresvertrag abschließen.
Ist das richtig? Und falls ja – brauche ich einen Festnetzanschluss bei Belgacom für Internet bei EDP? Wenn ich bei der Homepage auf Telephony klicke, finde ich nur Infos für Mobilfunk etc. Heißt das, dass EDP keine Festnetzanschlüsse hat?

Wegen diesen Geschichten, dass nur Belgacom zuverlässig sei (und sie selber seien die Ursache dafür), würde ich ja am liebsten bei ihnen einen Vertrag haben.


Die gute Nachricht scheint zu sein, dass Telenet es gestattet, beim Umzug in ein Gebiet, das nicht von telenet abgedeckt wird, den Vertrag, der auch hier 12 Monate andauert, zu kündigen, ohne schadensersatzpflichtig zu werden:

http://www.telenet.be/en/onlinesupport/thuis/algemenevoorwaarden/index.page

Siehe z.B. Internet: „4.1. La durée minimum de ce Contrat est de 1 an à partir de la date d?installation mentionnée sur la Confirmation d?achat. Vous pouvez aussi résilier le Contrat dans les cas prévus aux articles 2.3 et 8. Si vous n?avez pas résilié le Contrat 1 mois avant la fin de la durée minimum par lettre recommandée, celui-ci est automatiquement prolongé pour une durée indéterminée. À partir de ce moment, vous pouvez en tout temps résilier le Contrat par lettre recommandée avec préavis d?au moins 1 mois. 

4.2. Si vous résiliez le Contrat pendant la durée minimum de 1 an, nous nous réservons le droit de vous compter une indemnité forfaitaire à concurrence des frais d?abonnement pour les mois restants jusqu?à la fin de la durée minimum, sauf dans le cas cités sous les articles 4.1 et 4.3. 

4.3. Si vous déménagez dans un endroit où nous ne pouvons pas vous fournir de service internet, le Contrat est résilié automatiquement et de plein droit à la date du déménagement. « 

Ist Telenet denn zu empfehlen? Gibt es noch andere Angebote? Wenn ich expressnet und Telefon kombiniere bei Telenet, so komme ich auf 52 Euro, eigentlich recht teuer
http://telenet.be/259/0/1/fr/prive/internet/expressnet.html


----------



## son gohan (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich benutze ja mein Handy und den Abieter proximus weil der glaub ich für Mobilfunk der bbelgacom zuständig ist. hier kann ich auch monatlich kündigen aber habe nur 5 GB Volumen und das handy ist halt natürlich sehr lahm als Modemverbindung ins internet auch mit meinem UMTS.


----------



## Chefkoch333 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
also, nach fast einem Jahr Antwerpen konnte ich feststellen das es sehr viele offene WLAN gibt. Unter anderem zwei die ich von meiner Wohnung aus erreiche. Das ganze Thema hat sich für mich also als unproblematisch herausgestellt ;-)
Evtl. ist es in Brüssel ähnlich.

VG,
ck.


----------



## Biertonne (16. Januar 2009)

In ganz Belgien gibt es unzählige offene WLANs, jedoch sollte man das ganze nicht exzessiv nutzen, da man anderen das Volumen wegnimmt und es nicht ganz legal ist.

In Dendermonde ist schonmal einer geschnappt worden, weil er stets mit seinem Fahrzeug vor einem Haus mit einem offenen WLAN-Router geparkt hatte, um von dort aus im Internet zu surfen (einen ähnlichen Fall hat es auch in Wuppertal gegeben). Dabei frage ich mich natürlich, wie man so blöd sein kann...

Wenn Du Dich in ein fremdes WLAN einloggst, würde ich Dir empfehlen, den Traffic über einen VPN-Provider wie Relakks (https://www.relakks.com/?cid=gb) oder SwissVPN (http://swissvpn.net) laufen zu lassen: Auf diese Weise wird eine verschlüsselte Verbindung zwischen Deinem Rechner und dem VPN-Provider hergestellt, so dass der WLAN-Betreiber nicht erfährt, was Du über seinen Anschluss machst.
Außerdem sollte Dein Notebook nicht auf Deinen Namen registriert sein.


----------



## Chefkoch333 (19. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ja genau, ein VPN sollte man sowieso grundsätzlich nutzen wenn man sich in einem öffentlichen surft.
http://www.hotsplots.de/ bietet ebenfalls einen kostenlosen VPN zugang an 

Wie die Rechtslage nun genau aussieht ist mir auch nicht ganz klar (bin kein Jurist), in DE ist es wohl grundsätzlich erlaubt ein öffentlich WLAN zu nutzen, da davon auszugehen ist das der Besitzer damit einverstanden ist wenn er keine Verschlüsselung benutzt. In Belgien habe ich keine Ahnung, aber denke eigentlich das diese Argumentation auch funktioniert ;-)

VG,
ck.


----------



## Biertonne (25. Januar 2009)

Kommt sicher auch darauf an, in welchem Landesteil man lebt: Die Flamen sind ja den Deutschen von der Mentalität her ziemlich verwandt.
In der Wallonie ist alles etwas anarchistischer, aber gerade das hat auch seine positiven Seiten.


----------

